# Springtime in the Plains!!



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

It's real/It's here and it will damn sure get your Attention!!

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/tornado-1024.jpg" border="0" alt="Image hosting by Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Was this somewhere close to your abode? Those things are an awesome sight and bring to mind "Finger of God" images, but shore do hate to see 'em!


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

Damn, 
awesome and terrifying at the same time.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Pictures of inclement weather makes for some awe inspiring pictures. This one is especially note worthy, as it has lighting and a tornado. Takes a brave person to stand out in a lighting storm and take a picture of a tornado up close. Should a tornado come as close to me as the one in the picture seems to be to the photographer, I won’t be taking pictures. I’ll be hunting a safe place to hide, if I hadn’t already found one and huddled down in it.

I know there are “Tornado Chasers” who run around trying to get into the path of a tornado in order take “meteorological measurements”. This may be a endeavor useful to mankind, something to do with calibrating Doppler Weather Radar, but still, IMHO these people are a few bricks shy of a load.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John-in-Ga _
> *
> 
> I know there are “Tornado Chasers” who run around trying to get into the path of a tornado in order take “meteorological measurements”. This may be a endeavor useful to mankind, something to do with calibrating Doppler Weather Radar, but still, IMHO these people are a few bricks shy of a load. *


I totally agree John. I would think the prudent thing to do would be to seek a safe area. 
Its not nice to fool with Mother Nature.


----------

